# pork buns...



## chefrob (Sep 14, 2009)

had some butt from the night before so i made my standard pizza/bread dough. after the 1st rise i rolled out 1/4" thin circle, put some shredded pork, topped with sauce, and made concentric folds to seal the bun, and baked it on the stone in the oven @ 425. doctored up some cheap mac-n-chz and hot damn! dems some tasty pork buns!!!


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 14, 2009)

sounds good rob, heres a recipe for you to try next time.

Dave’s Steamed Pork Buns (Chai Bau)

Dough:
¾ c. sugar
1 ¼ c. warm water (about 110°)
4 c. all purpose flour
2 Tbs. baking powder
¼ c.+1Tbs. lard

Filling:
1 ½ lbs. boneless lean pork, cut into ¼” cubes
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ tsp. fresh ginger, grated
4 tsp. sugar, divided
4 Tbs. soy sauce, divided
1 Tbs. cornstarch
1 Tbs. dry sherry
¼ c. water
1 Tbs. vegetable oil
1 medium onion, diced
24 3” X3” squares parchment paper

Dough:
Dissolve sugar in warm water. Sift the flour into a large mixing bowl, making a well in the center of the flour and pour the baking powder in the well. Gradually pour in the water solution, stirring until all the ingredients are well combined. Knead with lard, adding a little at a time, into the dough until smooth and elastic. Cover and set aside.
Filling:
Put the cut up pork in a large bowl and season with garlic, ginger, 2 tsp. sugar, and 2 Tbs. soy sauce. Mix well and set aside. In a small bowl, combine 2 tsp. sugar, cornstarch, 2 Tbs. soy sauce, sherry and water. Stir well to make a slurry and set aside. Meanwhile, heat a 12” Dutch oven or wok over high heat, add oil and heat until starting to smoke. Stir fry pork mixture until browned, about 5 minutes. Add onion and stir fry 2 more minutes until onions are limp. Stir in cornstarch mixture and cook until thickened and bubbly. Cool mixture to room temperature or refrigerate to chill. Set aside.
Divide the dough and filling into 24 equal portions. Flatten each portion of dough and roll into a 4” circle, leaving the center twice as thick as the edges. With your left hand, cup one circle of dough and place 1 portion of the filling in the center, pressing the filling down with the left thumb. With your right thumb and index finger, gather and pleat the edges of the dough up around the filling in loose folds, meeting at the top. Twist the top of the dough to firmly seal. Place on a piece of parchment paper, twisted side up.
Arrange buns on a cake rack in a 12” Dutch oven or the bottom rack of a Camp Chef UDO14 (Ultimate Dutch oven) then the top rack. Let rise 10 to 15 minutes. Carefully pour 1 cup hot water into Dutch oven, not getting water on the buns. Cover and simmer over medium heat until water is evaporated or 10 to 15 minutes. Serve hot
Serves 12 to 24


----------



## chefrob (Sep 15, 2009)

thx dave........sounds good!


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 15, 2009)

great concept, and great recipe Dave,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I may have to give these a go,  I should have some leftover pulled pork from this coming sundays pork butt.


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive used pulled pork in place of the raw cubed pork and its a great switch for a bbq version. i just use with the pulled pork brown sugar instead of white and the rest of the filling ingredients.


----------



## rivet (Sep 15, 2009)

Now that sounds like a perfect try for Roo-B-Que's panne siciliano! Thanks!


----------



## alx (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome Dave.Bookmarked.....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

Those sound like some really good bunns there Chefrob. Just another great use for some left over pulled pork.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 12, 2009)

made some more of these........

filled, wrapped up and egg washed.


baked @ 425 on a stone


cut and ready to eat......


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2009)

I really need to try some of these - man they look great


----------



## ncdodave (Oct 12, 2009)

those look great rob!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2009)

Look Great...


----------



## cheapchalee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Rob for the receipe, looks good, I'll have to try those.

Charlie


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 13, 2009)

Man those look good.  Way better than my pulled pork pizza


----------



## chefrob (Oct 13, 2009)

you can never go wrong with pizza!!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok so I'm a couple years late to post on this thread, but had to say Those look great Rob, I'll be trying it sometime soon, that is if I ever find time to smoke some butts.

And thanks Scarbelly for including this link in another thread!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2011)

These are awesome!!!

I remembered them, but couldn't remember where from!!!!

They keep real well too----2 years old & still look fresh !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chefrob (Sep 10, 2011)

these are great.........tip, rol the edges thinner than the middle since you will be folding them on top of each other.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 10, 2011)

looks great,


----------



## seabass (Sep 10, 2011)

These aren't quite what I was looking for, but maybe I should be.  They look fantastic.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 12, 2011)

Want to give out a big thanks to CheFrob for posting this and DanMcG for bumping this post up. We have lot of pulled pork in freezer . Seen this so got some french bread dough and filled it with pork and cheese . Put butter and garlic and top and bake for 30 minutes.  All i can say is "WOW"  IT WAS AWESOME !!!!
So big thanks go out to you two .:yahoo:


----------



## chefrob (Sep 12, 2011)

jrod62 said:


> Want to give out a big thanks to CheFrob for posting this and DanMcG for bumping this post up. We have lot of pulled pork in freezer . Seen this so got some french bread dough and filled it with pork and cheese . Put butter and garlic and top and bake for 30 minutes. All i can say is "WOW" IT WAS AWESOME !!!!
> So big thanks go out to you two .


very cool!


----------



## alelover (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome idea. Nice change from burger buns.


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for the bump...will have to try ths!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking Rob!  and thanks for the tip...

have fun and...............


----------



## dhoovler (Oct 13, 2011)

These look awesome! Gonna have to try it this weekend.


----------



## roller (Oct 13, 2011)

Yea Boy...spread a little Mayo on that baby and your good to go.....except maybe a cold one ....Nice job...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys 

Mrs Scar and I had these at Robs house last year. These are very tasty. The whole bun is amazingly tasty 

If you ever get an invite - take him up on it !!


----------

